# Church Leadership



## dasuweng (Sep 13, 2021)

*How will you encourage members to take up leadership positions in the church and prepare them to hold such positions?*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 13, 2021)

Moved to the Church Office Forum.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 13, 2021)

As a Pastor, I preach, teach, shepherd people to live godly lives for Christ Jesus. Those who by God’s grace grow and live godly lives and who seem to fit the qualifications for leadership in the Church (1 Tim. 3 and Titus 1), all of whom are men, the Session speaks to and trains further for leadership positions, then if appearing still to be qualified out before the congregation to see if they will call the man.


----------

